# january pollen



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Nice pics. The only pollen around here in Jan. is what I had for breakfast harvested last summer. But the bees should be gearing up for almonds right about now.


----------



## concrete-bees (Jun 20, 2009)

here is washington there is a few hazelnuts starting to drop pollen - 
can this be collected ...via a bag ... and made into patties??? 

or do the bees know to find it here since there is really no flower

anyone tried this ???


----------



## copper287 (May 31, 2009)

I am seeing them bring it in here to.The weather has all them out.


----------



## concrete-bees (Jun 20, 2009)

yeah - the sun came out today and bees were out like mad -- they brought home pollen too!!!!! good to see !!!!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Good photo. My guess is mustard. But who knows. Nice website.


----------



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

Sunny, Calm, 70F, and the Gals are loving it. What a difference from last weeks high of 36F.


----------

